

Ask HN: Which .NET applications might be (better) on Mac/Linux soon? - mcbetz

When I read about Microsoft open-sourcing .NET, my first thought were: Cool, finally Pain.NET might run on Mac OS X soon.<p>I&#x27;m not sure, whether my hopes are justified, but I bet there are quite a few nice applications out there that are on .NET and are either not at all available on Mac&#x2F;Linux (Pain.NET) or with limited native support on Mono (e.g. KeePass).<p>Which .NET applications do you hope will get run (better) on Mac&#x2F;Linux soon?
======
mcbetz
Rick Brewster, the creator of Paint.NET, damped my hopes already:

"This affects nothing for Paint.NET at this time."

Source:
[http://forums.getpaint.net/index.php?/topic/30284-microsoft-...](http://forums.getpaint.net/index.php?/topic/30284-microsoft-
open-sources-net-does-this-mean-paintnet-on-linux-is-possible/?p=418807)

~~~
atmosx
Have you tried gimp and inkscape??

------
rkwz
I'd love to have Fiddler in linux!

Btw, does any one know of Fiddler alternatives for linux in the meantime?

~~~
Mpdreamz
There has been an alpha of fiddler on mono for some time now:
[http://fiddler.wikidot.com/mono](http://fiddler.wikidot.com/mono), rejoice!

